
The “Doomsday” glacier that could raise sea level by 10 ft - BDGC
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/features/the-doomsday-glacier-w481260
======
Fjolsvith
Beachfront property in Nevada, anyone?

~~~
qbrass
Wouldn't be the first time.

